# Built MY FIRST GAMING RIG TODAY, BUT MY CPU/RAM RATIO IS MESSED



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

Check it:

My ram isnt running at the full 400mhz (800 ddr2), and its at a wierd 7 ratio, hope someone could help me. Thanks


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

help? cheers


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

Bump? Can someone help me with sorting the ram ratio out, so the full 800mhz will be used.

thanks


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

*Cpu/ram Ratio Is Messed Up, First Build*

Basicly my ram isnt running at its full 800mhz because the cpu/ram ratio is a bit messed up. How can I fix this and get the full potential out of my ram and my amd 64 4000+ am2 cpu.

The problem: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...ay-but-my-cpu-ram-ratio-is-messed-223859.html

No one helped in 'builind' so i thought id post here

thanks


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

hmm try using CPUz to see if it isnt just a mistake from everest. free DL at http://cpuid.com/


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

No even in bios, it says fsb is 200mhz, and above it says current fsb speed = 200.9 mhz.

How can i fix this ratio? Thanks


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

The memory controller is forced to use a whole number divisor of the CPU frequency to obtain the FSB. Unfortunately, there are not always whole number divisors that can give you the expected 400MHz. Take my 5000+ for example. If you plug some numbers in your calculator, you'll notice that CPU/6.5 would be required to obtain a clean 400MHz memory frequency. Since this is not possible, the memory controller will automatically round the divisor up to a value of 7. So 2600/7 gives us a memory clock speed of about 371MHz. There are several cpu's that can run their memory at a clean 400MHz, like the 4800+. The 'CPU/6' divisor makes it possible for the 4800+ to keep it's DDR2 running at the proper 400MHz frequency. If you want your memory to run at an even 400MHz, you'll have to overclock the cpu to 2.8GHZ (13x215) to get it close. Mke


----------



## prudhoc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Cpu/ram Ratio Is Messed Up, First Build*

Try a bios upgrade or resetting your bios, or there always manually adjusting everything but could take a little bit of time. but your board might not support 800MHZ for RAM if it's a cheaper board, most only support 667MHz and 533MHz + some 400MHz


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

@T23GUY: I have merged the two threads you started concerning this problem. Posting the same query in more than one thread only causes confusion.


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

2pistolpacker said:


> The memory controller is forced to use a whole number divisor of the CPU frequency to obtain the FSB. Unfortunately, there are not always whole number divisors that can give you the expected 400MHz. Take my 5000+ for example. If you plug some numbers in your calculator, you'll notice that CPU/6.5 would be required to obtain a clean 400MHz memory frequency. Since this is not possible, the memory controller will automatically round the divisor up to a value of 7. So 2600/7 gives us a memory clock speed of about 371MHz. There are several cpu's that can run their memory at a clean 400MHz, like the 4800+. The 'CPU/6' divisor makes it possible for the 4800+ to keep it's DDR2 running at the proper 400MHz frequency. If you want your memory to run at an even 400MHz, you'll have to overclock the cpu to 2.8GHZ (13x215) to get it close. Mke


Nice informative reply there. I might try overclocking it to 2.8ghz. But in my motherboard bios, i cannot find a pci frequency lock, Althought i can set the pci-E frequency and that sticks whether i change the fsb or not, but i cant find a standard pci speed lock. So i guess i cant overclock?


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

That is an issue with some motherboard makers, little or no support after the chipset is released. No bios updates means no better options for overclocking. I have read this board is not a great oc'r to begin with. Mike


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

Hmm i guess I got what a payed for then. Thanks for your help anyways


----------

